# ability to adjust temp via smartphone



## Carcharodon (May 5, 2013)

Customer asked me if there was anyway she could change the water temp via smartphone app. She has a standard 40 gallon Bradford white so I don't really see how it could be done, at a reasonable cost anyway for a 8 year old heater
Are there any other types of water heaters or tankless that have this type of system.


----------



## mrjasontgreek (May 21, 2014)

Honeywell red link controls may be able to be modified to work in this application. They can sync up with a wifi network and you can run them on most smart phones. I have seen their controls for zoning forced air, and I know they have zone panels for hydronic too. Stands to reason they could have something that could be made to work for domestic


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

From a google search
http://www.networkworld.com/article...opportunity-controlling-the-water-heater.html
http://trutankless.com/how-it-works/
http://www.tanklesswaterheaters.com/downloads/dl/file/id/89/ecobee_smart_thermostat.pdf


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

How is she planning on using this?

If planning daily setbacks attempting to save energy she probably will not realize any savings because the tanks are so well insulated the loss is negligible... Sorry Tankless Marketers... It's the truth...

If planning on using it to come back off vacation setting it may have some savings but you may wish to discuss bacteria growth at various temperatures and where peak growth and sterilization occurs....


----------



## budders (May 19, 2013)

Redwood said:


> How is she planning on using this? If planning daily setbacks attempting to save energy she probably will not realize any savings because the tanks are so well insulated the loss is negligible... Sorry Tankless Marketers... It's the truth... If planning on using it to come back off vacation setting it may have some savings but you may wish to discuss bacteria growth at various temperatures and where peak growth and sterilization occurs....


 lol dam it red u always take the thoughts right out of my head 👍


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

budders said:


> lol dam it red u always take the thoughts right out of my head 👍


I'm telepathic... :laughing:


----------



## mrjasontgreek (May 21, 2014)

I didn't really want to outright say it, but I was wondering why anybody in their right mind would WANT to constantly change their domestic hot water temperature...


----------



## Carcharodon (May 5, 2013)

Redwood said:


> How is she planning on using this?
> 
> If planning daily setbacks attempting to save energy she probably will not realize any savings because the tanks are so well insulated the loss is negligible... Sorry Tankless Marketers... It's the truth...
> 
> If planning on using it to come back off vacation setting it may have some savings but you may wish to discuss bacteria growth at various temperatures and where peak growth and sterilization occurs....


It was more of a brief inquiry from a regular customer when I was there for something else.
I did mention it wouldn't make sense to adjust temp on a daily basis but in todays world where people just want something cos the technology can do it, I was curious myself if anyone came across this.
She will change out her water heater with a high efficency one in the near future so thw investment in that out weighs anything else.
Still a bit curious, just as a luxury thing rather than cost saving.


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

so if YOU install this technology and the home owner turns up the temp to 170 and they get burned, who is liable. what if they put the temp higher and the t and p releases and floods the house,..... i know that they can also do it manually on the heater but enough with some of the technology. this is the stuff that crooked lawyers dream about.


----------



## Carcharodon (May 5, 2013)

SchmitzPlumbing said:


> so if YOU install this technology and the home owner turns up the temp to 170 and they get burned, who is liable. what if they put the temp higher and the t and p releases and floods the house,..... i know that they can also do it manually on the heater but enough with some of the technology. this is the stuff that crooked lawyers dream about.


Ok, calm down dude, just a question. I am sure one day this technology may even become the norm with water heaters, whatever it may be, 10, 20 years time.


----------



## supakingDFW (Aug 19, 2014)

Ha!!!...I just had an image of someone butt texting their water heater and flooding the joint


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

Carcharodon said:


> Ok, calm down dude, just a question. I am sure one day this technology may even become the norm with water heaters, whatever it may be, 10, 20 years time.


yes and 10 years ago, i did a new couple million dollar house where they could ceiling fill their kohler sok overflow tub with their phone. how nice. call and fill the tub. you are cool. i dont care. i bet they got their moneys worth out of that. there is no reason to adjust the water heater temp. a lot of technology is useless. :yes:


----------



## Carcharodon (May 5, 2013)

SchmitzPlumbing said:


> yes and 10 years ago, i did a new couple million dollar house where they could ceiling fill their kohler sok overflow tub with their phone. how nice. call and fill the tub. you are cool. i dont care. i bet they got their moneys worth out of that. there is no reason to adjust the water heater temp. a lot of technology is useless. :yes:


So angry, lol.


----------

